# Spore?



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Anyone tried this yet?

Thinking of giving it a go. Anything with that many years of development has to be worth a punt?


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Just started playing today, im at the stage just after being pond life so pretty early stages, making your own species is quite fun, sort of like playing god.

Good game so far.


----------

